# Loop



## Jgrden (Feb 4, 2013)

What size eye loop or loupe works best when grinding nibs? 

Please and thank you, 

John

Alsp,anyone in San Bernardino going to the L.A. Pen show?


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2013)

:biggrin:I suppose it depends on whether you're using an 8 inch or 6 inch grinder:biggrin:





Jgrden said:


> What size eye loop or loupe works best when grinding nibs?
> 
> Please and thank you,
> 
> ...


----------



## Crashmph (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice one Smitty.   LOL

I use a 20x.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think it really depends a lot on how good your eyes are.  I think right now I'd probably get a very powerful one but I would take a nib with me and try several to see which gave me the best view.


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 5, 2013)

I also like the ones with a tiny light inside.  Helps illuminate when you're up close without a lot of ambient light.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 6, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> :biggrin:I suppose it depends on whether you're using an 8 inch or 6 inch grinder:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very funny.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds like 20X.


----------



## frank123 (Feb 6, 2013)

For a quick look I use a 2x, for more detailed inspection I usually go a 6x sometimes an 8 or 10.

The more powerful the magnification the less the depth of field making it more difficult to use - at least for me with the ones I have.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 7, 2013)

frank123 said:


> For a quick look I use a 2x, for more detailed inspection I usually go a 6x sometimes an 8 or 10.
> 
> The more powerful the magnification the less the depth of field making it more difficult to use - at least for me with the ones I have.



True enough --- the more powerful it is the harder it is to work while looking.
If you want to see the work while you're actually working on it you have to go with lower power probably no more than 4X or 5X


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 7, 2013)

I want to look and polish or form a nib in action. Your information leads me to a 5 to 8 X, correct?


----------



## avbill (Feb 7, 2013)

John I have  a 2x  5x 8x 10x 15x and a 20x

I use the 10x the most.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jgrden said:


> I want to look and polish or form a nib in action. Your information leads me to a 5 to 8 X, correct?


You'll have to try it
I have a 10X magnifier and I can't get the work in focus far enough away from the magnifier to do work.  Where I worked a lot of fine assembly work was done under magnification and it was usually limited to about 3 power or so.  Before I looked at a loop I would look at lighted desk magnifiers and see if you can find one that will work for you.  Of course you might have a hard time finding a desk magnifier not made in China.  I don't think loops will have that problem especially if you want a good one - Germany, Japan and the USA are about the best with lens.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 8, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > I want to look and polish or form a nib in action. Your information leads me to a 5 to 8 X, correct?
> ...



Heh, heh heh. I used a hood magnifier today to see that a Iridium point was cut wrong. I need to see what the magnification was on  that puppy. I might already have the power needed HOWEVER need to see where the instrument was made. I have a sneaking suspicion it is China.


----------

